# Tamper for rancilio



## musicville (Jul 31, 2011)

Evening all

Im joining the Rancilio Club on Monday when i collect a Sylvia. In preperation for this i need a tamper. what is the correct size for this ?

Many thanks

Mike


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Minimum 58mm. If you're going to use VST baskets - you can use 58.3mm.


----------



## musicville (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for this


----------

